# WTF!?!?! whats in these craaaazy pills



## plur715 (Feb 26, 2009)

got these yellow transformers
kinda sketchy, transformers got a bad rep
popped 1 and a half. frreind popped 1.5

chillin for awhile, eventualy start feelin decent.

after about 45 minutes of sitting around and smoking and talkin im feeling good and stand up to stretch and get the most insane head rush ever, then suddenly feel like i just jumped out of a air plane. i feel like im fucking free falling and sit back down fast. from there the wole night gets crazy as fuck. id lay back and close my eyes, and think i was somewhere else doing something else, and actualy think it was real until all of a sudden remember to open my eyes and snap to and be like wtffffff...rollin....i kept thinking my friend was saying things and id reply and then id be like holy fuck you wenrntjust talkign huh and hed be like no but im trippin balls.

i had tracers with the lights on, and with the lights off i could see tracers from glowsticks for prolly 20-30 seconds. it was insane. way fucked up tho

ive eaten alot of pills, but have no real idea of what was in these. i know mda can make you trip out, but it makes your stomach feel shitty too and both of ours were fine. i think it was MDME.
did some research and thats my best guess
anyone got any other ideas!?!?! i wana find this agian, as it was fun as hell.


(edit)
also i kept thinking id see friends that werent there, or shadows of people that were not present the whole night. i kept forgeting where i was, who i was with and what i was doing, and thinking that the situation i was actualy in was completely differnt then it was, if that makes sense. also, please note that i DID feel like i was rolling, decently. and it DID NOT feel like there was any way it could be a bad trip, it was just really crazy. and i have done 2 cb and this was not it. i have not done acid, but i dont think that what this was.....


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Feb 26, 2009)

Heh, weird.... I've got me some rather ineffective greenish/blue transformers (that is just a sorta jagged transformer head shaped pill?). They're from the metro NYC area, where yours from?

I'd say if they were crazy good, like they sound, chances are the drug is MDA. That shit, although still a closely related Shulgin chem, is way the fuck more psychedelic than straight up MDMA.

My two cents. Peas.


----------



## plur715 (Feb 26, 2009)

bubbleinthebrain said:


> Heh, weird.... I've got me some rather ineffective greenish/blue transformers (that is just a sorta jagged transformer head shaped pill?). They're from the metro NYC area, where yours from?
> 
> I'd say if they were crazy good, like they sound, chances are the drug is MDA. That shit, although still a closely related Shulgin chem, is way the fuck more psychedelic than straight up MDMA.
> 
> My two cents. Peas.


nah all the ones shaped like head are BUNK
it was a reg pill with a transformer head impressed into it. 
and i was thinkin MDA , but after more research i think its a rare drug called MDME. cuz we were straight up trippin out. it was fun as hell though, seeing if anyone else has had experinces like this


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Feb 26, 2009)

whereabouts?


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Feb 26, 2009)

I want me somes....


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 26, 2009)

these pills turned black when marquis tested, dark blue with the simons, and dark blue with the mecke test. The simons doesnt test for MDA, so the pill must contain either MDMA or MDE(or both), although it could be that it had MDA and MDMA, which is pretty common. MDE isnt as strong as mda or mdma and is also less common. so my best guess would be a mixture of MDMA and MDA. But it could be any combination of MDA, MDMA, and MDE.


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Feb 26, 2009)

You uhh, uh.. just, umm... have these tests on hand, do ya?


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the marquis one. you order them online. I didnt personally test this pill though, I got all the info from pillreports.com


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah, and God bless them over at Pillreports....God bless every one.


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 26, 2009)

yes, pill reports always comes in very handy if you dont have any acutal regent tests yourself.


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Feb 26, 2009)

HAHAHAaaH.. Oh jesus, you know what, I've still got five of these purple transformer head shaped ones. Balls......I dunno what's worse, that I forgot about them, or that I've still got them. bleh.


----------



## plur715 (Feb 26, 2009)

haha ya most pills shaped funy or really thick, chalky, and sour tasting are pipes.

(bad cheap pills)

and i got these in mid west US

i.e. somewhere in illionois, minnisota, wisconson, michigan, ohio. they were floatin around.


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 27, 2009)

you arent saying pipes means bad cheap pills are you? Pipes are piperazines, a class of chemical compounds, some of which being psychoactive such as bzp, and tfmpp. If you were just saying piperazines are crappy, and therefore pills containg them, then I agree with you, and disregard this post.


----------



## shepj (Feb 27, 2009)

lol pipes get the rep of the world's dirtiest speedy high... congrats on scoring them!


----------



## mike.lawry420 (Feb 28, 2009)

i hate fuckin transformers...havent seen legit joints in a while (ones that are like flintstone vitamins)
all i come across is circle joints wit transformer stamp...none of them really lasted


when it comes 2 pills,if i can sleep @ night they suck!!


----------



## JoeBananas (Feb 28, 2009)

mike.lawry420 said:


> i hate fuckin transformers...havent seen legit joints in a while (ones that are like flintstone vitamins)
> all i come across is circle joints wit transformer stamp...none of them really lasted
> 
> 
> when it comes 2 pills,if i can sleep @ night they suck!!


The circle pills are real and the ones that are like flintstone vitamins are piperzines. You can get grams of them for $15. Why buy pills of them tht have only 100mgs of pipes?


----------



## SOorganic (Feb 28, 2009)

ThIzzzZZZZ is WhaT it IZZZ!


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Mar 1, 2009)

Seeing as how ya'll must be nyc metro folk...you ever seen those '1' triple-stacks? Just a white pill with a number one pressed on them......anyways... about a year ago, from this real sketchy scumbag, I bought 15 of them, expecting them to be as sleazy as the guy pushing them...but JESUS TITTY-FUCKING CHRIST....Pure MDA- and the finest pill I've ever come across........if only they still existed


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 2, 2009)

plur715 said:


> got these yellow transformers
> kinda sketchy, transformers got a bad rep
> popped 1 and a half. frreind popped 1.5
> 
> ...


 
sounds to me like it could have been mdma and lsd. ive had a trip on mdma and lsd very similar to yours.


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 2, 2009)

no such thing as lsd pills..


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 2, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> no such thing as lsd pills..


so your saying its impossible to stick a q-tip into liquid lsd and touch it to a roll?


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 2, 2009)

no........but there is no ecstasy pills with acid in them. Also, you would know if you were on acid.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 2, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> no........but there is no ecstasy pills with acid in them. Also, you would know if you were on acid.


well there are x pills that had acid put on them because ive taken them. and he said they were tripping out which makes me think lsd. also, my experience with x w lsd on it was similar to what he described.


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 2, 2009)

I seriously doubt someone put lsd on your pills. His report sounded nothing like acid.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 2, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> I seriously doubt someone put lsd on your pills. His report sounded nothing like acid.


well i saw it with my own eyes. i guess you cant get that in your area, but in miami if you know the right people you can.


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah, cause theres such a shortage of drugs here in los angeles...


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 2, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> yeah, cause theres such a shortage of drugs here in los angeles...


are u serious or just being sarcastic?


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 2, 2009)

I was just being sarcastic.


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Mar 2, 2009)

Uh ohhh....... it's a dope-off..!! ..I'll get my boots...

Sure someone couuulllllddddd put some acid on the pill...and if you saw it, well, then, fucken must be true.

Personally I'm not too big a fan of mixing the two... Acid keeps me really grounded (and zoning out at the wood panelling here and there, re-discovering the beauty of a blade of grass, etc.), while E lets me be giddy as shit (no zoning out, no antisocial bullshit--> dancing and friggen dancing, if only to a cop car's lights and siren). 

With the two mixed, unless I take a lot of pills, the acid usually prevails..So I think it's a bit of a waste. MDA, and evidently MDME, are just slightly more psychedelic forms of the original MDMA- still feel all dancy and good, but also tripping your nuts off. That, my friends, is what I'm looking for in pill form. There's a time and place for acid, but it ain't anywhere nears me pills.


----------



## shepj (Mar 2, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> I seriously doubt someone put lsd on your pills. His report sounded nothing like acid.


are you serious? Have the time when people candyflip around here they drop LSD on E... same when I was in AL.


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought he meant like someone sold him a pill with acid already on it.


----------



## shepj (Mar 2, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> I thought he meant like someone sold him a pill with acid already on it.


gotcha, nah prolly not without advising him that they did so atleast lol.. ya'd think that you'd need to drop the L onto the pill not too long before consumption so that any UV light didn't break it down.. but iuno.


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, I sorta figured the same thing, you would probably have to dose it not too long before taking it, but Im not really sure. Theres never been a pill tested with lsd before, so I think its pretty safe to say that you are not going to get lsd in an x pill unless of course you dose it yourself. Or unless there is some random dealer out there dosing pills before he deals them...anythings possible I guess.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 2, 2009)

most dealers arent gonna waste money droppin lsd onto X to sell like that. but when your good friends with the dealer you can say hey "wipe that lsd soaked q-tip onto those beans and ill shoot u an extra 10 buks"


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Mar 2, 2009)

Yea, not only should it have been a 30 dollar pill (ten for cid, twenty for roll) or 20 if you know the right people (five for dose, fifteen for roll), etc...but you'd really have to have seen the guy dab the acid on the fuggen thing. Acid evaporates and deteriorates rapidly in O2, so it does seem unlikely that someone would sell you one without telling you, and/or charging you more and doing it in front of you.


----------



## hom36rown (Mar 2, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> most dealers arent gonna waste money droppin lsd onto X to sell like that. but when your good friends with the dealer you can say hey "wipe that lsd soaked q-tip onto those beans and ill shoot u an extra 10 buks"


i get it bro, but you were saying you thought plurs pill had acid in it though, in which case, since he did not say "wipe that lsd soaked qtip onto those beans and I'll shoot you an extra ten bucks", you were implying that he bought them that way. hence my comment. get it?


----------



## plur715 (Mar 3, 2009)

YO YO YO
sory i was gone all weekend
a few things.
1. i have never done acid,so cant compare to a acid trip, but i was triping fuckin balls. i once ate shrooms and a striaght roll and it was insane and fun, but i didnt straight up hallucinate or think i was in other places like i did on this transformer

2. i was unaware if there was acid on it if there was. the person i got it from just gave me a bunch for 10 a pop. (discount because of quanity)

3.a freind said snorting them was the worst idea ever , it just sat in your nose and fuckin burned.

any more ideas?


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 3, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> i get it bro, but you were saying you thought plurs pill had acid in it though, in which case, since he did not say "wipe that lsd soaked qtip onto those beans and I'll shoot you an extra ten bucks", you were implying that he bought them that way. hence my comment. get it?


yea i understand what your saying. but lsd does come in pill form called microdots. i dont know if lsd comes in powder form but i would think it does if there are pills made from it.


----------



## bubbleinthebrain (Mar 3, 2009)

oh jeez, luvs me summa that......


----------



## mattimoos (Mar 3, 2009)

im 80% sure it was DXM that was in your pill (i could be wrong)

was the yawning really trippy (like giving u a wierd tingling sensation)
u can trip balls pretty hard on DXM i remember i saw cars coming towards me at like 100km/h and i had to turn around and blink and when i looked back nothing was there


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

www.pillreports.com


----------



## CaliGrower420 (Mar 8, 2009)

I had an experience EXACTLY how you describe off blue music notes, same thing closed eye visuals, i could see stuff 

around me with my eyes closed, and i would think im somwere else and suddenly realize im in my bed. I would close my 

eyes and see my hand in front of me as i moved them around and saw them exactly as they were.

I was driving around (not the smartest idea) and i would see cars that would all of a sudden dissapear and people that 

werent there, all in all it was fun as hell and the pills were around for a while so i did them like 3 times.

A more experienced freind of mine thought they had LSA in them (hallucinigen found in morning glory seeds)


----------

